

Set Your Head On Fire: The Way of the Liberation Artist  - v4us
http://www.illuminatedmind.net/2009/07/09/set-your-head-on-fire-the-way-of-the-liberation-artist/

======
onreact-com
In a fast changing world you need to question traditional ways everywhere as
the reality they are based on is often a thing of a distant past that does not
address the actual issues of the present.

